# Music of your childhood



## Baron Tredegar (May 19, 2022)

What music do you associate with your childhood that makes you nostalgic when you hear it?
For me it would be:


----------



## Lioedevon427 (May 19, 2022)

Oh no- I listed to geometry dash music Unironically when I was in middle school


----------



## a sleepy kitty (May 22, 2022)

When I was about 4 years old, a new rock station started airing on the local radio; called "99.9 The Buzz". My big brother and I listened it to it every single day.

Here are some of my most favorite songs from back in those days:













(I loved Space Jam when I was little)


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 15, 2022)

I really really really liked Japanese music growing up. 














Songs like this made me feel like I was looking out a window or taking a deep breath of cool air. I've realized recently that I relive more memories listening to this kind of music.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 17, 2022)

Again. That smooth 2000's sound from Japan.


----------



## DreamSoul9999 (Jun 18, 2022)

The Entire Pokemon Battle Revolution soundtrack from 2006. Such a nostalgic, iconic game soundtrack!


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 18, 2022)

i'm not even american and this show and theme song still make me patriotic as hell.


----------



## Punji (Jun 18, 2022)

I remember my brother and I listening to this on CD all the time, quite a many years past.


----------



## Inferndragon (Jun 19, 2022)

Heres a few songs that stayed in the back of my mind that literally remind me of my childhood.

My father had the Transformers Movie on a VHS Tape... So whenever it came on this song was in my mind.





I remember going to a kid's disco where this started playing.





When I would go to "Haven Holidays" a UK holiday camping site. This song would always play. I still remember the layout of a few of the camp sites.
Just good memories spending time with my grandparents. 





Another song that also makes me think of spending time with them.





For some odd reason I listened to this music on "Imeem" a music platform when i was playing WoW The Burning Crusade when i was in Highschool.
Exploring Hellfire Peninsula. I immediately remember going to the alliance city there.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jun 24, 2022)

Uuuhhh, I listened to ICP as a kid.


----------



## Fatal (Jun 24, 2022)

This or anything Imagine Dragons.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 26, 2022)

Sappho_Cortez said:


> Uuuhhh, I listened to ICP as a kid.


i used to listen to them too


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Jun 26, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> i used to listen to them too


BTW, Luke wanted you to know he loves the pic


----------



## Maur (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 6, 2022)

I grew up on Cameo. Fucking love these songs. Some of the most fun, light music with such varied sounds. They loved their guitar and sax solos. Goofy, fun music videos. One of my favorite music videos and listening to them takes me WAY back.

















Inferndragon said:


> My father had the Transformers Movie on a VHS Tape... So whenever it came on this song was in my mind.



You and me both. This movie was all around fire, but the music was some standout shit. Even the less talked about non vocal songs like that massive song during the AutoBot City siege in the beginning were all great. Thoroughly great music from beginning to end. The BEST version of the Transformers theme too?
Hunger and Nothing's Gonna Stand in Our Way were my favorites.

Also much love to OutKast. I remember when Roses was new and was the hottest song for good reason.


----------



## aomagrat (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Dolox (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Rimna (Jul 19, 2022)

Oh man... So many songs





















Okay that's enough for now


----------



## CutesyAngel (Jul 20, 2022)

my alarm clock used to play born for this by the score


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jul 22, 2022)

My dad had this LP when I was a kid by a 60s folk group called The Limeliters.  One of the songs was "Lollipop Tree" and I remember it to this day.


----------



## NilsTeutschLW97 (Nov 18, 2022)

Easy.


----------

